# Rags to Riches - the Legend of the Elfblood Wanderers - Vol. 2



## Bob Aberton (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, as the few people who read my original Elfblood Wanderers Storyhour (see the sig) may know, the campaign went on hiatus a few months ago, and I stopped updating my storyhour so that I could focus my energies on the PbP that I Dm, "Deep Water and Shoals - A Swashbuckling Campaign."

As a result, my old storyhour died.  

But recently, my Eflblood Wanderers campaign was ressurected, and so my storyhour is rising from the ashes.

For those who want some background for this storyhour, follow the link in the my sig.

My first update will come in a little while.


----------



## Corwyn (Mar 1, 2003)

So Bob ... what's up ?

No updates ?


----------



## Corwyn (Mar 27, 2003)

Just complaining that I haven't seen any updates. 

We addicts want those!!


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry, addicts...

But the campaign is, for the moment, once again on hold, indefinately.

I had thought that I could revive it, thus I started this thread, but...no material, no SH.  My apologies.

  

I might possibly be able to continue writing it anyway, as a sort of novel rather than a conventional story hour, but I'm quite busy with other things right now, so I don't when I'll be able to do it...


----------

